# Ronald Regan. Mad Tiger please don't read it will just p--



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

These are interesting. Not offensive to most Americans.

"No arsenal, or no weapon in the arsenals of the world, is so formidable as the will and moral courage of free men and women." -
Ronald Reagan

"Here's my strategy on the Cold War: We win, they lose." - Ronald Reagan

"The most terrifying words in the English language are: I'm from the government and I'm here to help." - Ronald Reagan

"The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant:
It's just that they know so much that isn't so." -
Ronald Reagan

"I have wondered at times about what the Ten Commandment's would have looked like if Moses had run them through the U. S. Congress." -
Ronald Reagan

"The taxpayer: That's someone who works for the federal government but doesn't have to take the civil service examination." -
Ronald Reagan

"Government is like a baby: An alimentary canal with a big appetite at one end and no sense of responsibility at the other."-
Ronald Reagan

"If we ever forget that we're one nation under God, then we will be a nation gone under." -
Ronald Reagan

"The nearest thing to eternal life we will ever see on this earth is a government program." -
Ronald Reagan

"I've laid down the law, though, to everyone from now on about anything that happens: no matter what time it is, wake me . even if it's in the middle of a Cabinet meeting." - Ronald Reagan

"It has been said that politics is the second oldest profession. I have learned that it bears a striking resemblance to the first." -
Ronald Reagan

"Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases:
If it moves, tax it.
If it keeps moving, regulate it.
And if it stops moving, subsidize it." -
Ronald Reagan

"Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed there are many rewards, if you disgrace yourself you can always write a book." -
Ronald Reagan

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Good post Plains :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Definately one of the greatest American's of all time!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

"Government is like a baby: An alimentary canal with a big appetite at one end and no sense of responsibility at the other."- 
Ronald Reagan

Reagan should know this firsthand, since it was under his administration where fiscal responsibility died. :eyeroll:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> "Government is like a baby: An alimentary canal with a big appetite at one end and no sense of responsibility at the other."-
> Ronald Reagan
> 
> Reagan should know this firsthand, since it was under his administration where fiscal responsibility died. :eyeroll:


do you know why it died? i do.......remember graham;rudman; hollings?
i do. congress approved the tax cuts reagan wanted but when he came time to slash social spending they refused to do so. then they the democrats blamed the reagan admin for the budget deficits.

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Racer66

Thanks for the complement, but our conservative friend zogman posted the Regan quotes. I liked then too.

Pointer99

Television and education are a great deal responsible for how people think. Television doesn't go through lengthy complex cerebral exercises. Everything is fast. Although the news is 30 minutes long it is a compilation of 20 second sound bites. People look at the fiscal irresponsibility during the Regan administration and all they think of is who was president. From a more complex view we must look at the other branches of government and the counterproductive regulations they passed, and the "entitlements" they implemented. Everyone is entitled to being taken care of by uncle Sam you know. Lazy, uncle Sam will feed you, stupid, uncle Sam will cloth you, drug addicted uncle Sam will cure you, pregnant, uncle Sam will suck the problems brains out, liberal, there is no hope.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

One more. When asked if he'd ever been to a commie country, Reagan said, "No. But I have been to the state of Massachusetts".


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yup, you guys are right again...as always. Reagan and his bloated military spending had absolutely nothing to do with his deficit at all. I always seem to forget that the Republican party is perfect. :roll:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> Yup, you guys are right again...as always. Reagan and his bloated military spending had absolutely nothing to do with his deficit at all. I always seem to forget that the Republican party is perfect. :roll:


yup....i agree that i am right ,so thanks.

regan brought to life a military that was in a downward spiral since nam. forign policy was in a shambles and the economy was goin down the crapper. brought the evil empire down without firing a shot and created a hellofva lot of jobs.

graham rudman hollings was supposed to balance the budget but after it enacted the tax cuts they refused to give up the pork and cut spending so the deficit did spiral. can't blame reagan...... not what he wanted.

reagan admitted that he wasn't perfect. .....he said he was once a democrat.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> From a more complex view we must look at the other branches of government and the counterproductive regulations they passed, and the "entitlements" they implemented. Everyone is entitled to being taken care of by uncle Sam you know. Lazy, uncle Sam will feed you, stupid, uncle Sam will cloth you, drug addicted uncle Sam will cure you, pregnant, uncle Sam will suck the problems brains out, liberal, there is no hope.


plainsman you left one out........

leave the military, join a subversive group, trash your fellow soldiers while giving aid and comfort to the enemy and uncle sam will still let you run for president.

pointer


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You're right, Reagan's bloated military spending was terrible. There I was, an E-5 (Navy petty oficer 2nd class, equivalent to a Sgt) with a family of 4, serving on a ship overseas living on pay that was below the poverty level. Yep, those pay raises were awful. You're barking up the wrong tree here, my friend. His military spending started about 4 years too late, but better late than never, like what would happen with Kerry. Instead of worrying about military spending, let's take a look at every deadbeat who's living on the government's bank account. Believe me, I see a lot of them.


----------

